# Diseño de un ecualizador para Bajo Eléctrico



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 16, 2008)

Hola, he estado diseñando un ecualizador para Bajo Eléctrico y he llegado al circuito que adjunto.

La cuestión es que no se si he diseñado bien los filtros. Aquí os dejo los rangos de frecuencia de los que se ocupa cada uno:

Frecuencia / Frecuencias de Corte

50 Hz (20-75 Hz)

100 Hz (75-150 Hz)

200 Hz (150-300 Hz)

400 Hz (300-600 Hz)

800 Hz (600-1150 Hz)

1500 Hz (1150-2250 Hz)

3000 Hz  (2250-4000 Hz)

5000 Hz  (4000-6000 Hz)

7000 Hz  (6000-8500 Hz)


Os agradecería cualquier comentario que tengais. Cuando lo acabe lo subiré corregido/completo.

Saludos, Javi.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

ok, segun estuve viendo los filtros preamplificados estarian bien, un consejo sería, colo ca solo 1 capacitor electrolitico a la entrada de audio, y de ahi sacas a todos los filtros y pre's, y a la salida lo mismo.

puedes colocar los ptes de ganancia de cada filtro en la realimentacion o a la salida. es igual.


esta muy bueno tu diseño, pero para un bajo, no es necesario irse tan arriba en frecuencias, no creo q supere 1KHz de frecuencia.


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 17, 2008)

Vale, poner un condensador general para todos los filtros y variar la resistencia... intentaré cambiar el circuito, a ver si me entiendo con el programa, que los programas CAD y yo nos llevamos mal, jeje.

Con respecto al rango de frecuencias... era mi gran duda antes de comenzar, así que gracias a google llegué a esta página:

http://www.hispasonic.com/revista/22

En la tabla podrás ver las frecuencias y los armónicos de cada instrumento. La verdad es que no creía que llegase tan alto, pero no es la fundamental, son los armónicos.

Otra cosa... debería poner algo en la entrada para ajustar la impedancia? medí en mi guitarra LP y era de unos 8k, pero en bajo no he medido.

Saludos! Javi.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 17, 2008)

JaviZaragoza dijo:
			
		

> ......Otra cosa... debería poner algo en la entrada para ajustar la impedancia? medí en mi guitarra LP y era de unos 8k, pero en bajo no he medido.
> 
> Saludos! Javi.



Esa es la resistencia de los micrófonos del bajo o guitarra (También me parece que mediste mal, debería ser bastante menos).
La impedancia con la que debes "Cargarlo" es de unos 39KOhms a 100KOhms. (47KOhms es lo mas habitual)

Dentro de las posibilidades hay que tratar de poner la mínima cantidad posible de capacitores en serie con la señal de audio, sobre todo si son electrolíticos.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 17, 2008)

claro, eso es lo q le dije, aunq es algo indispensable para filtrar posibles corrientes continuas, no es bueno ya que se tragan mucha ganancia, y a veces, si es en un filtro de audio pueden variar la frecuencia de corte.

saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni (Ago 17, 2008)

hola javizaragoza , aca te dejo el circuito del preamplificador de bajo fender BXR200 que tiene un equalizador de 9 bandas,ya se que tu idea es diseñarlo pero este equalizador te va a servir de ejemplo.

saludos.


----------



## Dano (Ago 17, 2008)

El ecualizador de un bajo debe tner bandas bandas que ecualizen los medios agudos, cuanto un bajo es tocado con los dedos (la yema) da sonidos graves, pero si se utiliza otra tecnica como el slap o tapping el bajo da sonidos medios agudos.

Saludos


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 18, 2008)

> El ecualizador de un bajo debe tner bandas bandas que ecualizen los medios agudos, cuanto un bajo es tocado con los dedos (la yema) da sonidos graves, pero si se utiliza otra tecnica como el slap o tapping el bajo da sonidos medios agudos.



Para definir las frecuencias de las que se ocupa cada previo utilicé la tabla de este enlace:
http://www.electrofante.com/musicadigital/TablasEcualizacion.pdf

Saludos! Javi.

Pd: Ahora le echo un vistazo al Fender, tiene bastante buena pinta.


----------



## JaviZaragoza (Ago 26, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, ya tengo diseñado el circuito con los dos condensadores. Ahora lo que no se es cómo debo mezclar las salidas de cada uno de los amplificador de cada frecuencia.

Saludos! Javi.


----------



## guidolkd (Dic 21, 2009)

hola javi, estaba buscando algun circuito para armar un ecualizador para el bajo y llegue a esta pagina.. queria saber si lo pudiste armar y como quedo y si podias dejarme el circuito final... muchas gracias. guido


----------

